

Ruby 1.9.1 released - rogercosseboom
http://www.ruby-lang.org/en/news/2009/01/30/ruby-1-9-1-released/

======
Corrado
WooHoo! Now when will it be packaged for Debian?! And what version of Rails do
I need to work with Ruby1.9?

~~~
nc
Rails 2.2 onwards
[http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2008/11/21/rails-2-2-i18n-http...](http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2008/11/21/rails-2-2-i18n-http-
validators-thread-safety-jruby-1-9-compatibility-docs)

------
sc
Change the "ftp" protocol to "http" for a more reasonable download speed.

~~~
petercooper
More info at [http://www.rubyinside.com/ruby-191-released-first-
production...](http://www.rubyinside.com/ruby-191-released-first-production-
release-of-the-fastest-ruby-ever-1480.html)

But also mirrored for much faster speed (ruby-lang.org is notoriously slow,
even with HTTP): <http://www.rubyinside.com/files/ruby-1.9.1-p0.tar.bz2>

